# Excuse me!........that's not a lamb wash.



## Sheepshape (Mar 23, 2013)

Bottle lambs in the kitchen......REAL trouble.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 23, 2013)

HAHAHA!  I have a picture just like that of my bottle baby from last year. Yep, lambs in the kitchen can be trouble.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 23, 2013)

Ours do the same .admittedly they were following our cat that likes to sit in the back of it.


----------



## elevan (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 23, 2013)

Cute!!!!


----------



## TeamChaos (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh my! So sweet!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------

